# Trunk5's 400watt stealth grow cab. Lots of Pics..



## Trunk5 (Apr 14, 2009)

Hey guys recently new here and always wanted to do a plant or two for personal use but never took the time out to try, well i did once but it turned out to be a fish tank full of hermies and yeah they got the axe never to be brought up untill now. well ever since reading your guys posts and seeing how helpful everyone is i decided to find sumthing that was like what i wanted to make. and i came across AKDAZE's grow closet and how he built it.

so i begun buying wood and the supplies to build a smaller replica of what he made and this is what i came up with. it is 23'' wide x 32'' deep x 63'' tall. basicly high enough to fit under a closet shelf and hangar pole.

for ventilation im useing a hp 132watt pc power supply wired up to turn on when its pluged into the wall, its quite simple and i have pictures to show hows its done. this runs 3 80mm fans and 2 120mm fans with no problem i might add a few more to make sure my light hood stays cool and for further circulation inside the cab. 2 of the 80mm pull fresh air into the bottom cab and the 3rd 80mm draws air from the bottom and pulls it up top where the 120mm fan is sucking the air out and pushing it into one of thoes $5 carbon filters that was a write up on here works great for now ill know more later down the line. the other 120mm fan is pulling air thru the 6'' duct's that cool my mh/hps light hood. 

for lighting im am useing two cfl 2footers on the top for basicly sprouting seed and maintain clones untill they root. then they will go to the bottom where the 400watt mh/hp light is im not looking for a continual harvest but one every few months is fine with me because like i said this is only for personal use. my cycle is going to be 18/6 then switch to 12/12.

im useing FFOF and LightWarior soil for my medium becase this will be my first true grow and will be much a learning exp, also i hear thats good to go with mixed 50/50 with a little perlite. i was thinking of useing the sensi 2 part nutes and grabing some ph up and ph down for the water and what not. also need to grab a thermomitor / hydromiter and my pots/trays. all this im grabing tomarrow morning when i cash my check.

the seeds that i am germing are mostly bag seeds from NYCD and one of the Skunk plants i just dont rember what number the guy said it was i guess thats a good thing hehe. but yes a few started cracking this morning and showing there little tap roots. so i for sure need to get to the hydro shop in the morning to finish off this little project.

but yes thank you for looking. questions and comments are all welcome. and thank you guys for all the knowlege in one place. now with further adoo here are the pics, i hope.


----------



## Trunk5 (Apr 15, 2009)

wow 30+ views and not a single comment.. thanks guys  well im off to the store to pick up the rest of my goodies ill post pics of what im picking up when i get home.. later.


----------



## sirbudmaster (Apr 15, 2009)

Trunk5 said:


> wow 30+ views and not a single comment.. thanks guys  well im off to the store to pick up the rest of my goodies ill post pics of what im picking up when i get home.. later.



Nice work so far, i could not get any comments on mine either!  oh well..ill comment

nice work! looking forward to seeing more.


Peace


----------



## txmadengrown (Apr 15, 2009)

sirbudmaster said:


> Nice work so far, i could not get any comments on mine either!  oh well..ill comment
> 
> nice work! looking forward to seeing more.
> 
> ...


definately loving the setup trunk. keep posting. im lookin foward to watchin this progress.


----------



## neMMMM (Apr 15, 2009)

hey would u mind posting a pic of your box all put together? i know you have a bunch all zoomed in but i am interested in a full open shot.


----------



## BLUNTED4REAL (Apr 15, 2009)

how strong are your fans cfm wise?

i got a 400watt light in a set up a lil bigger than yours and it gets pretty damn hot sometimes

and thats with a 172cfm fan pulling air through a carbon filter then through my light then out the box

but nice setup man it looks real clean


----------



## Trunk5 (Apr 15, 2009)

sirbudmaster said:


> Nice work so far, i could not get any comments on mine either!  oh well..ill comment
> 
> nice work! looking forward to seeing more.
> 
> ...





txmadengrown said:


> definately loving the setup trunk. keep posting. im lookin foward to watchin this progress.


Thank you guys, but its gunna take some time for me to get everything right.



neMMMM said:


> hey would u mind posting a pic of your box all put together? i know you have a bunch all zoomed in but i am interested in a full open shot.


yes sir ill get one for you tomorrow when i get up.



BLUNTED4REAL said:


> how strong are your fans cfm wise?
> 
> i got a 400watt light in a set up a lil bigger than yours and it gets pretty damn hot sometimes
> 
> ...


thank you and the 120mm are only around 87cfm, the 80mm less then that i think around 50sumthin. yeah my light heats up alot i need to grab another fan for the light so it has one on the intake and exhaust. ill have a digital therm/hydro in like a day to get exact readings of temp but it was about 87 after 30 min but that was on one of thoes heat sensitive color strips and it was next to the light hood about an inch away just above the light line. ill have it all figured out befor they go down to that part.

Ok guys now is where i need to ask a question or two for now. i have my germed seeds with about a 1/2 inch tap root that i put into rapid rooter plugs. now the bag says to put the seed/cutting in the plug add a little water blah blah then throw it under a cfl for constant 24hours. my question is when do i stop this process? after they have nice roots and im ready to transplant right?.. i have six of them in the plugs and ill only need 4 once they grow up.. also sumthing that made me cringe and im unsure of but as i was putting the germed seeds in the rooter plugs on one of the tap roots snaped in half will it recover? it was just a small part of it but idk. lets say a little sumthing like this "o---/--".. like i said ill only need 4 of them so if it dosent make it i wont be too down about it.

now for a few pics.. more tomorrow.


----------



## sirbudmaster (Apr 16, 2009)

I dont think that snapped tap root will recover  anytime i have ever even touched a tap root they did not make it, but try anyways......but yeah you will leave them in their a good 10-days....keep soil moist but not swamp like...i personally like peat pucks...you soak them in water, they are filled with peat in a nylon bag...drop seed in....walla, see roots at bottom then put them in soil......You will want to acclimate them into the stronger light though....


nice job overall, you will want more circulation...more the better, i have to change my set up around slightly for this reason also.

Peace


----------



## sirbudmaster (Apr 16, 2009)

instead of using the ph up and down...soak your rooters in bottle spring water with some ST...and a few drops of peroxide.


----------



## kash959 (Apr 16, 2009)

dude +rep for building ur own grow tent/room. you startin a journal with this??


----------



## Trunk5 (Apr 16, 2009)

sirbudmaster said:


> I dont think that snapped tap root will recover  anytime i have ever even touched a tap root they did not make it, but try anyways......but yeah you will leave them in their a good 10-days....keep soil moist but not swamp like...i personally like peat pucks...you soak them in water, they are filled with peat in a nylon bag...drop seed in....walla, see roots at bottom then put them in soil......You will want to acclimate them into the stronger light though....
> 
> nice job overall, you will want more circulation...more the better, i have to change my set up around slightly for this reason also.
> 
> Peace


thank you, yeah i didnt think that it was going to make it but you never know, ill leave it in there for a few days see what happens. yeah these rooter plugs came in the day i bought them so they were preaty damn moist already i just added 2 eye dropers of water each to get them slightly wetter.



sirbudmaster said:


> instead of using the ph up and down...soak your rooters in bottle spring water with some ST...and a few drops of peroxide.


i was going to buy some spring water this week but for now i have to make due with what i have and my tap water has a ph of 8 after sitting out.

thank you guys for all the info it is much appreciated, now it is time to go make some coffee.


----------



## Trunk5 (Apr 16, 2009)

kash959 said:


> dude +rep for building ur own grow tent/room. you startin a journal with this??


thank you. you guys are truly responsible for all this. all the info and research came from this website. as for starting a journal ill get around to it once i get this cab set up to how i want it and get everything to a T. 
And please if you guys see sumthing that needs changing let me know all advise/criticisms welcome.. thank you again!!


----------



## kash959 (Apr 16, 2009)

ya man, yo shit gona look nice when it's up an runnin with a few bushes in it


----------



## Trunk5 (Apr 16, 2009)

yeah i just checked on them about 10 min ago. the one with the cracked tap root continued to grow so i think it should be ok. i had another seed pop its tap root so i threw it in a rooter plug and put it in with the rest so now there are 7. i also took the dome off the tray and moved the cfl's closer. here are some pics.


----------



## kash959 (Apr 16, 2009)

ow cum u took the dome off so early. i thought if you do tht so early, you risk drying them. what's the temps like?


----------



## Trunk5 (Apr 16, 2009)

the temp in the box is only like 70-74 tops in the top half in the bottom with the light on it reaches like 87+ so i need to grab another fan for the light hood befor i throw them under the mh light. i only lowered the light for now while im home ill raise it back up and put the dome on again tonight befor i go to sleep. im checking moisture twice a day and give them an eye droper full of water once a day. that = about 10-15 drops of water each. but yes thank you for the advise to watch them from drying out i will keep my eye on it.


----------



## kash959 (Apr 16, 2009)

nice man.. looks like u got it covered.


----------



## Trunk5 (Apr 17, 2009)

kash959 said:


> nice man.. looks like u got it covered.


thank you, but im sure im far from having it covered.


anyway i know i should probably move this to the journal section soon but ill do it once i transplant. i woke up to them poped up about a 1/4 inch this morning. it has only been 2 days under the cfl's. here are a few pics.


----------



## kash959 (Apr 17, 2009)

lukin nice. put a link to the journal. you're gona have leaves perkin up soon . any news on the flower room. how's that set up going?


----------



## Trunk5 (Apr 18, 2009)

kash959 said:


> lukin nice. put a link to the journal. you're gona have leaves perkin up soon . any news on the flower room. how's that set up going?


well actuly this small room with the cfl's i only want to use for getting seeds and cuttings started. then put them on the bottom to veg under the mh then switch the light to hps for flowering.i just got my thermomitor lastnight so im gunna fire up the bottom and get a accurate temp reading and try to cool it down just a touch more, i basicly need my second fan for the light hood.

anyway woke up this morning just to take a peek at them, and i was like woah! now i have a big question.. should i put them in soil now befor the roots start jutting out everyware or does it look like i should wait another day??? the soil im useing is fox farm OF and there light warior mixed 50/50.. thank you guys. also this will be day 4 of them under the cfl's being on 24hours. if you guys need a better pic of them let me know..


ok i started a journal https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/185195-trunk5s-400watt-grow-thingy.html


----------



## kash959 (Apr 19, 2009)

luks nice. i don't see any harm in putting them in soil because once you have roots popping out, you don't want to damage them or anything. you should move the lights a tiny bit closer as well if the tempeatures allow for it. otherwise things going good. i've pulled up a char lol liking the clean set-up. my grow room always ends up messy lol coz of soil and shit.


----------



## kash959 (Apr 19, 2009)

but don't rush into anythin lol. wait like a few days to get them used to environment.


----------



## Trunk5 (Apr 21, 2009)

yeah i just threw them under the mh light all last night and i woke up this morning and there idk if there ok, or missing sumthing. they just seemed a bit off. check out the journal there are a few pics, and i can always take more for you guys.


----------



## Trunk5 (Apr 22, 2009)

ok guys i fixed my heat situation and here are a few full pics of the cab and internals.

yeah replacing all the 4 inch vent with 6 inch droped the temp about 5 degree and the 2nd fan on the hood got me 3 degree. so from 94/95 to 85/86.


----------



## luv2grow (Apr 22, 2009)

how long are you planning on veggin?


----------



## Trunk5 (Apr 24, 2009)

i was going to veg under mh untill i get preflowers 4 to 6 weeks and sex them. take a few cuttings then put it under the hps for 12/12. just got my nutes today but i dont think they need them yet. i got the advanced nutes sensi grow a&b and the sensi bloom a&b.


----------



## kash959 (Apr 24, 2009)

hey, is ur bottom bit for flowering. If you can fit in, try to get in there and shut the door. i think the hole for the fan might let some light in and you don't want that happening. Or turn the light off outside and turn it on inside and see for any light leaks. you don't want light leaks coz it turn plants hermie


----------



## mrwobbles (Apr 24, 2009)

hey man nice setup up + rep lots of pics look forward to seeing it in 2-3 months


----------



## Trunk5 (Apr 25, 2009)

nah its its all sealed off there are no light leaks, when i do have a dark period its dark outside and i turn everything off in my room and shut the door. besides them being in that box and my closet. well i built the bottom to veg and bloom, the top i only made for getting seeds and cutting rooted and old enough to withstand hid lighting. other then that the top part wont be used when the bottom has plants in it.

also i was wondering if anyone has any exp with the sensi grow a&b, and the sensi bloom a&b. i just have a few questions about how much to use per gallon and i could use some help. thanks guys..


----------



## kash959 (Apr 25, 2009)

sounds gud. u can turn it into perpetual as well later on if u want coz u got two sections. i cant help u with those particular nutes tho. serch on google n u might find out sum info


----------



## Trunk5 (Apr 25, 2009)

yeah im just looking to get a girl first, if i do ill put like 2 maybe 3 cuttings up top but thats it. not looking for a forest, just a small hobby. but yes im glad you guys like the box, i basicly built it like i would build a sub box.


----------



## ganjaholic (Apr 25, 2009)

u need a seperate fan to cool your light without the filter. and seperate fan to cool the air in the grow room. im gonna connect my cooltube to ducting hose at one end and attach a fan to pull the hot air out. also have another fan at the top of the cupboard sucking any warm air out... 2 intake holes one with a fan to suck cool air in. if that dnt work im fookd.


----------



## Trunk5 (Apr 25, 2009)

ganjaholic said:


> u need a seperate fan to cool your light without the filter. and seperate fan to cool the air in the grow room. im gonna connect my cooltube to ducting hose at one end and attach a fan to pull the hot air out. also have another fan at the top of the cupboard sucking any warm air out... 2 intake holes one with a fan to suck cool air in. if that dnt work im fookd.



well i hope you get your temps down. as for me i just needed to move more air from the bottom chamber to the top chamber to be vented out. my light is vented completely seperate from the cab it self. thus me upgrading the 4 inch duct's to 6 inch and now my temps are fine.


----------



## NowICanSee (Apr 25, 2009)

You built a very nice box!


----------



## Trunk5 (Apr 26, 2009)

NowICanSee said:


> You built a very nice box!


thank you very much, i built it off of someone elses design cuz well ive never done anything to this extent. but also guys im haveing plant problems. if you want to check out my journal the pics are in there, any and all advise or help its greatly appreciated. thank you in advance guys..


----------



## Dr.WhiteWeed (Apr 28, 2009)

Nice grow, thanks for good deals


----------



## Trunk5 (Apr 30, 2009)

Dr.WhiteWeed said:


> Nice grow, thanks for good deals


thank you, and no problem hope everything works out for you.


----------



## PCBurns (May 2, 2009)

Your cabinet looks awesome. I have just cleared out a cabinet that measures 23x32x58 and am working on the schematics for a hydroponics grow room. This would also be a first for me. I'm currently trying to figure out how to make a ventilation system for it. Looking at your grow room has given me some ideas. Thanks for the posts.


----------



## Trunk5 (May 2, 2009)

PCBurns said:


> Your cabinet looks awesome. I have just cleared out a cabinet that measures 23x32x58 and am working on the schematics for a hydroponics grow room. This would also be a first for me. I'm currently trying to figure out how to make a ventilation system for it. Looking at your grow room has given me some ideas. Thanks for the posts.


cool cool im glad it helped, but yeah if your going with an hid light make sure you have good ventilation mine still isnt enough to give me the temps i want. but thank you and i hope all goes well for you.


----------



## Dynamoehumm (May 3, 2009)

Sweet. Really sweet. Have heat issues been a problem for you? Looks like your doing it right. I tried a 400 watt MH but couldn't control he heat. Ended up with a 250 mh and T5's .

Good luck on your grow!


----------



## Trunk5 (May 3, 2009)

Dynamoehumm said:


> Sweet. Really sweet. Have heat issues been a problem for you? Looks like your doing it right. I tried a 400 watt MH but couldn't control he heat. Ended up with a 250 mh and T5's .
> 
> Good luck on your grow!



Thank you, yeah heat is my main concern right now. but once i pick up my blower im sure that problem will be solved. i need to replace my cfl's up top with t5's but all this must wait till payday so im stuck biteing my nails for about a week. btw i love your cab wish i was a member to sams club.. lol


----------



## Dynamoehumm (May 3, 2009)

I'm betting heat will be your biggest issue. If you can exhaust into your attic or under your house you'll me much better off

Here is a link to a few pictures of my project.

Good luck!

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-room-design-setup/189319-first-grow-28-years-back.html


----------



## Trunk5 (May 3, 2009)

im in a 12 flat on the 3rd floor i cant cut holes into anything so i have to build everything so it dosent conflict with my lease.


----------



## bricktown73 (May 3, 2009)

Trunk5 said:


> im in a 12 flat on the 3rd floor i cant cut holes into anything so i have to build everything so it dosent conflict with my lease.


Hey trunk, I cannot tell from your pics which fans are sucking in or out, or blowing in or out, but if you keep this circulation practice in mind, it is the best way to controll heat.

If you can, try to suck air THRU your lights and exaughst the hot air at the TOP of your grow shed, shack, room. If you can, try to SUCK air IN at the bottom of your shed, shack, room and let it just dump into the room. This way the cool air will stay at ground level and raise thru your plants as is converges with the warmer air up top before exiting thru your lights and out the top.

My first circulation configuration was way off, and when I corrected it the way I explained it lowerd the overall temp 13 degree. Well worth the time and little money to make it right.

I am not sure if that is how yours is setup, but if it isn't maybe try this out, you won't be sorry thats for sure.


----------



## Trunk5 (May 4, 2009)

bricktown73 said:


> Hey trunk, I cannot tell from your pics which fans are sucking in or out, or blowing in or out, but if you keep this circulation practice in mind, it is the best way to controll heat.
> 
> If you can, try to suck air THRU your lights and exaughst the hot air at the TOP of your grow shed, shack, room. If you can, try to SUCK air IN at the bottom of your shed, shack, room and let it just dump into the room. This way the cool air will stay at ground level and raise thru your plants as is converges with the warmer air up top before exiting thru your lights and out the top.
> 
> ...



yeah i have my intake at the bottom and my exhaust at the top. im just not pushing enough cfm. im not to worried about it anymore, the end of the week ill have my 2000cfm blower and ill be all set. thank you tho. for now i have gottin the temp to stay at 87-88 with everything closed up. this should tie me over untill friday.


----------



## HydroDay (May 4, 2009)

I just gave you a jealousy rep.


----------



## ClosetKing (May 4, 2009)

IMO mhs are kinda hot to stick in a closet anywho.

hps <3


----------



## Trunk5 (May 4, 2009)

HydroDay said:


> I just gave you a jealousy rep.


hahahaha thank you its not perfect yet but by this weekend i should have no more problems.



ClosetKing said:


> IMO mhs are kinda hot to stick in a closet anywho.
> 
> hps <3



my hps bulb burns 3 degree hotter then my mh does......


----------



## PCBurns (May 5, 2009)

Hey Trunk5, I read your replacing your cfl's. What's the reason? Are they not giving off enough Lumens? I was planning on buying some cfl's for my cabinet from stealthhydro.com to help save on the heating issues. Do you think these will work? (I will probably only be growing about 3 plants in a stealthhydro kit)

Multi Spectrum 315 Watt CFL Light Bank
Dual Spectrum II High Output Fluorescent Light Kit

Not sure if I could get away with just one light system or if I should get both. Also, I can get the 315 Watt CFL's in the following configurations. Do you know which config would b best. Any help would be appreciated. Thanks.

*MULTI SPECTRUM CONFIGURATION*
Includes one 30K Spiral, one 41K Spiral and one 50K Tube style bulb. A multi-purpose variety of light spectrums. Can be used for both flowering and vegetative applications.

*VEGETATIVE CONFIGURATION*
Includes Two 65K Spirals and one 50K Tube style bulb. Best for pure vegetative purposes.

*FLOWERING CONFIGURATION*
Includes Two 30K Spirals and one 50K Tube style bulb. Best for purely flowering purposes.


----------



## Trunk5 (May 6, 2009)

PCBurns said:


> Hey Trunk5, I read your replacing your cfl's. What's the reason? Are they not giving off enough Lumens? I was planning on buying some cfl's for my cabinet from stealthhydro.com to help save on the heating issues. Do you think these will work? (I will probably only be growing about 3 plants in a stealthhydro kit)
> 
> ok the reason being they are 13 watt bulbs and give off more light for the flowering spectrum. they did do there job and sprout 6 seedlings out of 7 germed seeds but i broke a tap root and yea it would of been 7... anyway off topic i do know thoes lights will work for you. as for me i found a few daylight bulbs for my cfl lamps that im going to test out. altho i am saveing to get a nice 2 foot 4 or 6 bulb T5.
> 
> ...


----------



## wtf bluepoles (May 6, 2009)

Really sweet grow cab. I'm hopefully starting my own grow soon and I'm getting a lot of ideas from your setup!


----------



## Trunk5 (May 6, 2009)

wtf bluepoles said:


> Really sweet grow cab. I'm hopefully starting my own grow soon and I'm getting a lot of ideas from your setup!


thank you, and good luck with everything.

well guys/girls, tomorrow i should be picking up my blower if everything goes right, its one of thoes stanley 3speed blowers but im going to pick up 2 of them and probebly end up moding one of them heavily. but if the cfm rateing is close to accurate then the low speed should be fine for me. ill post more when i get them.


----------



## Trunk5 (May 8, 2009)

alrighty yesterday i picked up the blower thanks to my girl friend and installed it into my cab, its working great and i dont evan have it on its high setting, low is good enough but i put it on medium just incase. 
here is a pic. its one of thoes stanley blower fans. i got mine at walmart for 45 bucks.


----------



## reprieve (May 10, 2009)

i am probably going to do the same thing what type of board did you use

aka list of supplies...


----------



## Trunk5 (May 10, 2009)

reprieve said:


> i am probably going to do the same thing what type of board did you use
> 
> aka list of supplies...


i used 5/8ths particle board, 1 1/2 inch drywall screws, wood glue, cheep dollar store mylar gift wrap, duck tape and foil tape, 6 inch dryer venting, old pc power supply and 120mm fans altho now with this blower i dont think ill need them soon, stanely 1200cfm - 2400cfm blower, 4 2gal pots, 4 2x1 spill trays, 1 humidome, a 400watt mh/hps light kit, 2 18inch cfls soon to be replaced by a 2foot 4 bulb HO T5, light timer, and thermo hygro meter. i used fox far ocen forrest soil mixed with fox farm light warrior, the nutes are advanced nutrient 2 part sensi grow and sensi bloom, and im picking up big bud and bud blood this week. hope this helps.


----------



## PeteyG (May 16, 2009)

Dude, that's sick! I wanna get into growing pretty soon and your setup gave me a TON of ideas. Thanks so much I think I might go the same route as you and build it all from scratch. thanks again


----------



## banditto1969 (May 17, 2009)

thanks for the inspiration to make a slightly smaller cabinet of my own.


----------



## Trunk5 (May 17, 2009)

PeteyG said:


> Dude, that's sick! I wanna get into growing pretty soon and your setup gave me a TON of ideas. Thanks so much I think I might go the same route as you and build it all from scratch. thanks again





banditto1969 said:


> thanks for the inspiration to make a slightly smaller cabinet of my own.



thank you guys.. im glad my ideas can help others out, hell im a noob myself.


----------



## sugaryDAVE (May 17, 2009)

nice very clean i like can wait to see what you make out of it keep it up


----------



## sugaryDAVE (May 17, 2009)

nice very clean i like. can wait to see what you make out of it keep it up


----------



## sugaryDAVE (May 17, 2009)

nice very clean i like. cant wait to see what you make out of it keep it up


----------



## Mr.Bob Saget (May 17, 2009)

Wondering if you could be more specific on which 400 HID light system you are using, and where you got it?


----------



## Trunk5 (May 18, 2009)

sugaryDAVE said:


> nice very clean i like. cant wait to see what you make out of it keep it up


thank you, thank you, and thank you.. im guessing your browser froze when you posted the same thing 3 times. you should look up my journal.



Mr.Bob Saget said:


> Wondering if you could be more specific on which 400 HID light system you are using, and where you got it?


i got it all as a package on ebay. its consists of 1- 400watt 120v lumiteck ballast, 1- sun leaves air cooled hood with glass 7x11x24 is the size i believe, 1 - 400watt hps bulb, and 1 - 400watt mh bulb. the seller is HTG supply. i used the mh bulb 18/6 once they were a good week old under the cfls from seed so they had a few sets of leaves, veged them for 4 1/2 weeks, and i am now on day 5 of flower useing the hps bulb 12/12. i had one show sex after only 3 days of 12/12. the others are close behind.


----------



## sugaryDAVE (May 18, 2009)

yea sorry about that bro, didint realize that happen till now,


----------



## Trunk5 (May 21, 2009)

sugaryDAVE said:


> yea sorry about that bro, didint realize that happen till now,



haha hey its all good.


----------



## sugaryDAVE (May 23, 2009)

whats up bro ,,


----------



## Trunk5 (May 23, 2009)

sugaryDAVE said:


> whats up bro ,,



nothing too much, i switched around my venting set up a bit, i took out the side two 120mm fans for the light hood and decited to hook up my blower to the light hood and have it suck the air out of the room thru the light. its working great, with the lights off it is a constant 2 degree below room temp and with the light on its only 3 degree above. ill get some pics tonight to show you guys. hope all is going well with your grows.


----------



## Trunk5 (May 27, 2009)

im sorry for the delay ive been to hung up on my journal.. here are the pics of how i switched my venting... also i bought one of those comfort mattress pads and cut it up to sound deaden the top where the blower fan is. it works great..


----------



## pync90 (Jun 3, 2009)

aww. the girls are soo big now, i cant wait to see them.


----------



## Trunk5 (Jun 12, 2009)

well as my grow in soil is in its 5th week of flowering, ive been doing reading up on aero/bubble ponics and went out today to pick up the things i will need. im missing the hosing and a few other minor things i want to add, but i still have a few weeks befor i need it ready. here are some pics of the things i picked up.


----------



## Kiso (Jun 13, 2009)

Wow...I guess I'll be the first to make your head really really big! That looks amazing. And your step by step pictures almost make saying what to do next pointless. Being a first time builder myself I've been to many many sites using several different search terms and yours is hands down one if not the best I've looked at. I've just started looking into this site and this post being my first I know I've found the right place. I've got MS myself so paying the outrageous prices around here isn't an option for me. That is until the Bill here get's passed into law allowing for medical marijuana. But your design helps me a lot. Any other information you can add about what I'm going to need would be great. I'm going to attempt to build yours, that is if you don't mind. Thanks for the time and thanks.

Kiso


----------



## Trunk5 (Jun 13, 2009)

Kiso said:


> Wow...I guess I'll be the first to make your head really really big! That looks amazing. And your step by step pictures almost make saying what to do next pointless. Being a first time builder myself I've been to many many sites using several different search terms and yours is hands down one if not the best I've looked at. I've just started looking into this site and this post being my first I know I've found the right place. I've got MS myself so paying the outrageous prices around here isn't an option for me. That is until the Bill here get's passed into law allowing for medical marijuana. But your design helps me a lot. Any other information you can add about what I'm going to need would be great. I'm going to attempt to build yours, that is if you don't mind. Thanks for the time and thanks.
> 
> Kiso




thank you verry much im glad my build can help other people out there. hell this design came from another member on here i just rebuilt it to what i needed.

anyway i picked up the rest of the parts i need for this bubble/aero system im gunna assemble it in a bit and ill post up some pics.


----------



## Trunk5 (Jun 13, 2009)

sorry double post.


----------



## Trunk5 (Jun 13, 2009)

ok i finished putting everything together and its going to work out great


----------



## sugaryDAVE (Jun 14, 2009)

good shit yo,, did real good job, i cant wait to get to that level. soon soon i hope, well hey check out my new thread bro https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/184438-sugarweed-2nd-grow-hit-dirt.html#post2379916


----------



## Trunk5 (Jun 14, 2009)

sugaryDAVE said:


> good shit yo,, did real good job, i cant wait to get to that level. soon soon i hope, well hey check out my new thread bro https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/184438-sugarweed-2nd-grow-hit-dirt.html#post2379916



ha ha get on my level!?!?! lol im a noob by far when it comes to this stuff. this is my FIRST grow ive actuly put effort into and im suprised how things have turned out.

but here are some pics i took tonight, this is about halfway thru week 5 of flowering.


----------



## sugaryDAVE (Jun 15, 2009)

how tall are your plants?? and what watt light is that?? its air cooled?


----------



## Trunk5 (Jun 15, 2009)

my plants lst'ed stand 2 foot tall, id say there close to 3 if i cut them lose. but pot and all right now they stand a little over 3 foot. my light is a 400watt mh/hps lumatek ballast, bolth 400 watt mh and 400 watt hps bulbs, and i wana say sun system euro 6 inch air cooled hood measures 18x15x7.5 i have my grow space exhausting thru the hood and it works great.


----------



## KryptaChroniCannaLite (Jun 15, 2009)

*nice grow!*


----------



## sugaryDAVE (Jun 16, 2009)

yeah bro i use same one but i have a 600w man with the fan hooked up they work lovely


----------



## Trunk5 (Jun 17, 2009)

KryptaChroniCannaLite said:


> *nice grow!*


Thank you.



sugaryDAVE said:


> yeah bro i use same one but i have a 600w man with the fan hooked up they work lovely



yeah i was having heat problems at first but once i hooked up my fan to the light hood to exhaust thru it, it droped the temps so much.


----------



## pync90 (Jun 29, 2009)

the girls are so pretty!


----------



## macro (Jun 30, 2009)

Nice craft work, but ditch the tin foil. Tin foil absorbs a significant amount of light. Go to wal mart, in the camping section they sell "emergency blankets", they're something like $3 and made of 90% reflective mylar. If you're willing to spend a little cash I would recommend panda black/white poly with sealing tape to prevent moisture from seeping into your wood (is that particle board?)

emergency blankets look like this: http://www.amazon.com/PrimaCare-Medical-EMERGENCY-SURVIVAL-BLANKET/dp/B000FNQ7A4


----------



## Trunk5 (Jun 30, 2009)

macro said:


> Nice craft work, but ditch the tin foil. Tin foil absorbs a significant amount of light. Go to wal mart, in the camping section they sell "emergency blankets", they're something like $3 and made of 90% reflective mylar. If you're willing to spend a little cash I would recommend panda black/white poly with sealing tape to prevent moisture from seeping into your wood (is that particle board?)
> 
> emergency blankets look like this: http://www.amazon.com/PrimaCare-Medical-EMERGENCY-SURVIVAL-BLANKET/dp/B000FNQ7A4




yeah except that isnt tin foil....... i used cheep mylar. the tape i used to hold it up is nashua foil tape. everything worked out perfect and is 9 days from harvest. besides emergency blankets will hold and trap heat in your grow space because of the creases causeing hot spots behind the blankets...


----------



## noside (Jul 3, 2009)

Have you harvest yet? how much?


----------



## AU420 (Jul 3, 2009)

looks so clean. you gana do clones up top?


----------



## Trunk5 (Jul 3, 2009)

noside said:


> Have you harvest yet? how much?


no they have a week left.



AU420 said:


> looks so clean. you gana do clones up top?


that was my plan for the top, start seed and maintain clones. but im not doing it with this crop because it was my trial with bag seed. next grow should be genetics.


----------



## v00d0 (Jul 3, 2009)

Sup =D

Fantastic grow cupboard, I only hope I can make one half as good myself.

I am planning to start a grow and coincidently happen to have a cupboard very similar to Trunk5's.

I intend to line the inside with mylar, the whole inside and cut a hole around a foot in diametre in both the bottom & top side in order to fit a large fan (basic house fan) into each of those holes with duct tape. The lower fan wil point inwards in order to bring fresh clean air into the cupboard & onto the plants to strengthen the stems. The top fan will of course face outwards to remove the old air. I am unsure whether to just buy a computer fan for the top hole?

Once this is completed I will hopefully have an airtight reflective box with a nice circulation of air due to the 2 fans.

I then intend to hang a 400watt HPS/MH light from the top of the cupboard (either from the pole previously used to hang clothes or by drilling a hole in the top so that i can feed the chain/wire/ballast into the top part of the cupboard and use that to hold the light up so that I can lower it and raise it if need be.

I intend to buy square pots (unsure of what kind so will go by what ive seen in the past & what's in the hydroponics shop), Top quality organic soil & perlite to mix 50/50 with the soil to control moisture etc.

I used to know a guy who grew with a similar setup, he showed me some little clay balls that go at the botom of the pots, i cant remember what they are for, could someone advise please?

I am currently unsure of how I will germinate my seeds as I may not be able to find a suitable provider of good quality cuttings and really don't want to ruin seeds that ive just paid for lol. I understand the methods of placing between 2 plates and wet tissue but don't consider it to be as reliable as buying that plastic tub thing from a hydro shop (the one where you place the seeds in rockwool and leave inside a very moist tub. I have heard this is effective and hope to groow 5-6 plants using this method.

My cupboard is 23 inches wide, 19 inches deep and 58 inchess high (just under 5 foot high) How many plants do you think I could/should grow with this amount of space?

And is this considered a large height? I mean, can I still control how big the plants get just buy lowering/raising the lights? and will a taller plant mean longer grow time?

So....What I intend to buy from the local hydroponics store in summary:

Mylar (about 5 metres)

400 Watt HPS/MH lamp (with ballast/reflector etc)

Nutes (still researching but obv include ph up and down etc)

organic high quality soil

perlite

Pots

Possible germination kit (please advise)

possible rockwool (please advise)

ph metre

temperature metre

Spray can (for watering/applying nutes)

-------------------------------
Other tools/accessories:

A drill

computer fan

large house fan(s)

duct tape (silver preferably)

calender (to monitor/track grow cycle as im unorganised lol)

Multi-socket extension lead 

---------------------------------

Please, could anyone that has the time advise me on the above list, I am unsure about some of the items listen & can't think of anything else that I would need at this stage, at least until the plants are in full vegitative stage and require further care etc)

To all you guys, I hope your grows prosper and prevail & believe that with your advice I could maybe one day grow the same quality bud as youselves 

Nick 

I forgot to mention that I also intend to buy and use a basic plug socket timer to control the light on/off times. (the kind people use to auto switch on/off lamps while they are away from home) is this advised???


----------



## downtown (Jul 3, 2009)

looks good bro


----------



## Trunk5 (Jul 3, 2009)

looking good to me, altho idk if im going to keep this box around for my second grow. i was thinking more the lines of buying a few good wardrobe closets and turning them into a two chamber tent. not only will this help for me to take it down and move it, but also my girls are pushing the limits of my 4x3x2 bottom cab. as this is only 3 plants and i wanted to have 4.


----------



## v00d0 (Jul 4, 2009)

Trunk5 said:


> looking good to me, altho idk if im going to keep this box around for my second grow. i was thinking more the lines of buying a few good wardrobe closets and turning them into a two chamber tent. not only will this help for me to take it down and move it, but also my girls are pushing the limits of my 4x3x2 bottom cab. as this is only 3 plants and i wanted to have 4.


I see, I thought youd got 5? did 2 die or something?? and what kind of yield are you expecting? those plants look pretty healthy  lol 

My grow space is pretty similar to your however the depth is slightly less than yours. I do have another cupboard (same type) siting next to it that has shelves that can be removed etc so if this goes well ill probably either take the middle panels out and join the 2 cupboard together in order to double the space or il buy another light and have it as a seperate grow box. Plus I have a large area (with door) under the stairs that would be ideal but thew room is about 5-6 feet in height and about 10 feet wide lol. I had a guy that knew his shit that wanted to kit it out with hydro and fit about 20-30 girls in there but I chose to tackle growing myself (instead of becoming someone else's pawn etc). One day when I have the growing experience il kit that out and go big but for now I just want to keep my limits to the one grow cupboard. I mean....based on the single cupboards size how many would you suggest I stick in there? and any particular strain? 

Im glad yours has gone well mate  I hope to be as successful.


----------



## grow space (Jul 4, 2009)

wow man-superbous delicious plants you got mate-really fine sticky ickyyy!!!!


keep up the good work.....


----------



## Trunk5 (Jul 4, 2009)

actually at one point there were 6, i had 4 and gave my buddy 2 for him self well one of mine turned to be male and one of his turned male. so i got 3 girls and he has one of my other girls. plant number all comes down to space, light and how big you want to grow your plants. personally i dont ever see any more then 4 plants in my space at a time. as for my yield idk exactly what im gunna be getting but 2 zips a plant dosent look to far from my reach.


----------



## Trunk5 (Jul 4, 2009)

here are some pics i took tonight about 5 min befor the lights turned on.


----------



## JollyGreen420 (Jul 5, 2009)

Trunk5 said:


> here are some pics i took tonight about 5 min befor the lights turned on.


Your plants are looking great man!!! I was wondering what strains your growing and if they are indica dom or a hybrid? What height did you let them veg before you started 12/12? Did you adjust the height of your hps/mh or just leave it fixed height? also how many 3 gallon potting bag do you think you could fit in there? Are you topping them or just letting them grow big colas? 

Your set up looks baller!!!!  I am just lurking for the summer until I feel i have fully wrapped my head around things....but thanks for the ideas. +rep


----------



## Trunk5 (Jul 5, 2009)

JollyGreen420 said:


> Your plants are looking great man!!! I was wondering what strains your growing and if they are indica dom or a hybrid? What height did you let them veg before you started 12/12? Did you adjust the height of your hps/mh or just leave it fixed height? also how many 3 gallon potting bag do you think you could fit in there? Are you topping them or just letting them grow big colas?
> 
> Your set up looks baller!!!!  I am just lurking for the summer until I feel i have fully wrapped my head around things....but thanks for the ideas. +rep



honestly i dont know what strains they are, but the seeds i used were from kush, nycd, and orange crush. the front two definitly have a strong orange smell to them, the back one seems to be a kush plant of some sort.

i veged them all for 4 weeks after they sprouted so id say 5 weeks veg from seed. basicly i let them grow 6 to 7 sets of leaves then i toped the front two just above the 3rd node. the back plant i left alone cuz it was a slow starter. then i put them into flower. im guessing there indica dom they didnt grow too much taller since about the 5th week of flower.

yes as the grow went on i raised the light but i kept them about 6 inches from the light at all times. i use 2 gal pots and i fit 4, altho if i move my intake i could get six in there, so im guessing in this space 4 3gal bags will do you good. with 2 gal pots i got plants that are a little over 3 feet tall lst'ed.

good luck with your attempt and youll learn more by trial and error then you will reading. only reason i say this is i didnt know what most people were talking about untill i was reaching thoes points in my own grow.


----------



## regal8r (Jul 5, 2009)

looks nice dude..im thinking of doing kind of the setup, same res's, same exact light etc etc lol. how tall are those res's do you know off hand?


----------



## Trunk5 (Jul 5, 2009)

regal8r said:


> looks nice dude..im thinking of doing kind of the setup, same res's, same exact light etc etc lol. how tall are those res's do you know off hand?


if your talking about the bubble set up i made. i used sterilight 10 gal, there 20.5 inches wide, 14.5 inches deep and 13 inches tall.


----------



## regal8r (Jul 6, 2009)

Trunk5 said:


> if your talking about the bubble set up i made. i used sterilight 10 gal, there 20.5 inches wide, 14.5 inches deep and 13 inches tall.


sweet..thanks


----------



## tommytoker (Jul 6, 2009)

Your area should grow 4 plants at best. The height isn't enough. Mine were in a 62" high grow box and I had to raise the top another 22" because at 5 weeks the 400w HPS was burning my taller plants. Now is thre time before you start. I think that the 400w HPS is too much for your grow box. Good luck.


----------



## Trunk5 (Jul 6, 2009)

tommytoker said:


> Your area should grow 4 plants at best. The height isn't enough. Mine were in a 62" high grow box and I had to raise the top another 22" because at 5 weeks the 400w HPS was burning my taller plants. Now is thre time before you start. I think that the 400w HPS is too much for your grow box. Good luck.



meh it may be a little over kill for my space but, my plants are fine. i got the temps where i wanted, lst'ed to keep height down. and by the looks of it i should be very happy in the next few days.


for your grow, were they indica or sativa, i bet sativa. second what light hood are you useing and are you venting your light hood to cool it off? i can touch the glass on mine since i added the blower. third i could put a lot more plants then just 4 in my space, but i am useing 2 gal pots so i figured id get around a 3 foot plant and uh yeah i was right. i could always grow some auto flowers that are finished by 17 inches tall. so there are manny variables you can go by. hell with my new bubble set up i could add a second unit in my cab and have 8 autos with plenty of room. 

but as ive stated befor this cab was a simple first grow attempt, and ive learned so very much since i started. my next grow just might be in some home made grow tents i build. and they wont just be pvc covered in panda...


----------



## Trunk5 (Jul 10, 2009)

well guys , girls i finished up and harvested tonight. here you go. https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/185195-trunk5s-400watt-grow-thingy-9.html#post2724192


----------



## Trunk5 (Jul 12, 2009)

the pics...


----------



## mac455 (Jul 13, 2009)

ya true that is a proper box for a beautiful mother>>>>> keep a good photo journal


----------



## Trunk5 (Jul 20, 2009)

well, guys girls im at it again. only this time im not gunna use soil. i got 6 nice seeds from some killer kush i got. i germed them and ended up with 4 nice little seedlings. put them in the bp system i built and so far so good ill know more tomorrow. here are some pics.


----------



## pync90 (Jul 20, 2009)

aww, the babies look good. and the old kids are .. lol OLD. eheh


----------



## BigKill (Jul 22, 2009)

Shit looks damn good! Can't wait to see the end results.


----------



## Trunk5 (Jul 29, 2009)

well im tearing down the cab and building a nice little tent in its place... https://www.rollitup.org/grow-room-design-setup/220684-trunk5-again-stealth-tent-lots.html#post2815980


----------



## LogHead (Aug 3, 2009)

Trunk5 said:


> im sorry for the delay ive been to hung up on my journal.. here are the pics of how i switched my venting... also i bought one of those comfort mattress pads and cut it up to sound deaden the top where the blower fan is. it works great..


hey man do you have anything to take care of the smell your exhausting? or is it just the stanley exhausting all the air in the cab through the reflector and just blowing it into that matress foam area above the grow?


----------



## tryingtolearn (Dec 3, 2009)

so can i ask what kind of fan did you use i will be using htg 4 inch inline fan with euro hood and passive intake for mine with a 400w digital ballast no mh for veg just straight hps


----------



## tryingtolearn (Dec 3, 2009)

also what kind of soil did you use i was gunna use promix but idk


----------

